

You Can Now Serve Divorce Papers on Facebook - hodgesmr
http://gizmodo.com/you-can-now-serve-divorce-papers-on-facebook-1695933226

======
greenyoda
_" This is now an accepted way to start the process of ending a marriage."_

No, one judge allowed one person to do it in NY, after attempts to find the
person to be served had failed. That hardly means that it's an "accepted way"
to serve legal process on someone.

